# Bekomme Spule NICHT ab!! HILFE!!



## Squad_13 (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo
Ich habe eine Milo Akasaka 20 Rolle mit Heckbremse
Jetzt habe ich schon alles versucht um die Spule mit der Druckknopffunktion abzunehmen.... vergeblich
Ich kann oben einen Knopf drücken und um den Knopf noch eine Platte bis zu einem gewissen Punkt rausdrehen...
Aber die Spule sitzt Bombenfest
Wie bekomme ich jetzt die Spule ab??

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## boot (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bekomme Spule NICHT ab!! HILFE!!*

Hi mache die ganze Rolle über Nacht in warmes Spüli Wasser.


----------



## Squad_13 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bekomme Spule NICHT ab!! HILFE!!*

Ich hab eher die Vermutung dass die Spule sich nicht von der mittleren großen schraube der Rolle (keine ahnung wie die heist) löst... 
Quasi noch festgeschraubt ist
Spule ist auch neu also habe ich die Spule vorher auch noch nie lösen können


----------



## welsstipper (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bekomme Spule NICHT ab!! HILFE!!*

nim nen großen hammer so 25 kg dan ist die spule ab ;-)


----------



## schlotterschätt (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bekomme Spule NICHT ab!! HILFE!!*

Mach mal 1-2 Tropfen Öl auf den Druckknopf der Spule und drück den Knopf 'n paar Mal. Dann sollte das gehen.


----------



## boot (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bekomme Spule NICHT ab!! HILFE!!*

Ich hab eher die Vermutung dass die Spule sich nicht von der mittleren großen schraube der Rolle (keine ahnung wie die heist) löst... 
Quasi noch festgeschraubt ist


* Kann nicht sein.*


----------



## Squad_13 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bekomme Spule NICHT ab!! HILFE!!*

Ich glaube schon...
Weil wenn ich den Knopf drücke und dran rüttle passiert rein gar nichts und es ist als würde ich den Knopf nicht drücken
Auch die funktion von der Platte um den Knopf herum (Mit platte mein ich so was ähnliches wie bei der Frontbremse) ist mir noch unklar


----------



## Waveman (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bekomme Spule NICHT ab!! HILFE!!*

Wie wäre es denn, wenn du in den nächsten Angelshop gehst und die das machen läßt? Oder hast du keinen in deiner Nähe? 

Gruß und viel Erfolg


----------



## henningcl (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bekomme Spule NICHT ab!! HILFE!!*

hallo

normalerweise wird durch drücken des knopfes eine feder auseinandergedrückt und die spule geht von der achse.
wenn der knopf die feder nicht spreizen kann geht die spule nicht ab.

du sagtes, das man die platte aufschrauben kann.
tu das, darunter ist die feder.
danach den knopf mit dem spreizmechanismuss mit der spuhle wider RICHTIG zusammenbauen
vielspass...


----------



## Squad_13 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bekomme Spule NICHT ab!! HILFE!!*

Das ist es ja... ich kann die Platte nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt aufdrehen... dann ist schluss (kann zwar weiterdrehen aber ab bekomme ich die Platte nicht)
Auf der ersatzspule ist so eine "Feder"
Ich denke ich werden die Rolle einfach mal morgen zu meinem Angellehrer mitnehmen

EDIT: Hab grade die Platte aufbekommen (Gewalt  ) 
Aber das ist keine Feder sondern nur ein Draht der den kreis in zwei halbkreise unterteilt und durch einen kleinen Ring durchgesteckt ist


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bekomme Spule NICHT ab!! HILFE!!*



> nim nen großen hammer so 25 kg dan ist die spule ab ;-)



Was ist denn dies für ne gehaltvolle Antwort, auf eine vernünftig gestellte Frage?
Wenn es wenigstens noch lustig wäre!

Taxidermist


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bekomme Spule NICHT ab!! HILFE!!*

Wieviele Threads hast du denn zu dem Thema aufgemacht?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=209973

Das hier ist ein Forum und kein Chatroom!

Taxidermist


----------



## Destrudo (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bekomme Spule NICHT ab!! HILFE!!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Was ist denn dies für ne gehaltvolle Antwort, auf eine vernünftig gestellte Frage?
> Wenn es wenigstens noch lustig wäre!
> 
> Taxidermist



Wenn Du mal in Langenfeld gewesen wärst, würdest Du Dich nicht wundern 

@TO:

Läßt sich die Spule auch nicht durch Niederdrücken der selbigen und gleichzeitiges Drehen lösen?


----------



## henningcl (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bekomme Spule NICHT ab!! HILFE!!*



Squad_13 schrieb:


> EDIT: Hab grade die Platte aufbekommen (Gewalt  )
> Aber das ist keine Feder sondern nur ein Draht der den kreis in zwei halbkreise unterteilt und durch einen kleinen Ring durchgesteckt ist



das ist die feder!!!!

jetzt musst du die geschichte nur noch richtig zusammenschrauben.

erst den knopf mit den spitzen zwischen den beiden"halbmonden" rauflegen, dann die scheibe wieder raufschrauben.
aufpassen, das der knopf nicht aus der position springt

grüsse


----------



## Squad_13 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bekomme Spule NICHT ab!! HILFE!!*

Hab mal bilder gemacht


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bekomme Spule NICHT ab!! HILFE!!*

Den post finde ich immer noch voll daneben, egal wo der welsstipper herkommt!
Allerdings genau so daneben finde ich, dass es den Thread hier zweimal gibt. Liebe Mods, kann man den vielleicht mal zusammenführen!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3236177#post3236177

Taxidermist


----------



## Squad_13 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bekomme Spule NICHT ab!! HILFE!!*

Ich denke mal dass die Rolle ein Auslaufmodell war da sie ziemlich billig war (35€ für die rolle ist viel zu billig) 
War aber in italien und hab kein wort mitbekommen was die Verkäuferin mir sagen wollte.
Aber sie hat an der Spule rumgerüttelt und wollte mir wahrsch. damit sagen dass man die Spule nicht abnehmen kann

Danke trotzdem für eure Hilfen


----------



## Bluna74 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bekomme Spule NICHT ab!! HILFE!!*



welsstipper schrieb:


> nim nen großen hammer so 25 kg dan ist die spule ab ;-)



alles andere aber auch... und zudem ist aus einer angelrolle ein puzzle geworden... :vik::vik::vik:


----------

